# Re: has anyone used Kindle App for PC?



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm saving my pennies to buy a Kindle, but there are so many fantastic books out there, I'd like to be able to read some of them in the meantime ... Okay, my birthday's at end of August, but still  

Anyway, I'm hoping someone who's had experience with Kindle App for PC will tell me how they liked it.

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are quite a few Kindle for PC users here, I use it occasionally. Here's a couple links:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=26673.0
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=22907.0

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You probably know this, but if you have an iPhone, iPod, iPad, Android Phone, or Blackberry, there is a Kindle application available so that you can read on those devices:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_85915291_21?ie=UTF8&docId=1000493771&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=1WMQF4RNHXFX3QNAEPWY&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1269257962&pf_rd_i=1268192011


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks to all for the replies. I don't have an iphone, ipad, etc, just a desktop PC.    I guess I'm just technologically waay behind the times. I am thinking about getting a laptop. But that may come after I buy my Kindle!  From the responses I read, it seemed as though most who used PC app had laptops.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have used it some on my desktop, when I wanted to refer to something, but for just reading, that's not my favorite spot!

Betsy


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

I use it on my desktop.  Mainly I use it for sampling because I don't want to have to read a whole book sitting at my desk.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

Susan, I dowloaded it onto my netbook, which is more portable than my heavy old Thinkpad laptop. It works really well. I like it a lot. Meanwhile, I also have a Sony reader, but the selection on Kindle is just so much larger.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have it on both my desktop and my notebook, both work OK, but not near as well as my Klassic Kindle.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

intinst said:


> I have it on both my desktop and my notebook, both work OK, but not near as well as my Klassic Kindle.


I was actually going to put it on my laptop today too. Do they automatically sync up i.e. all the books/samples on one show up in the other? Or do you have to do something to make them sync up? Or maybe the question should be is it possible to make them sync up. Seems like something Amazon would've figured out.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Beth O said:


> I was actually going to put it on my laptop today too. Do they automatically sync up i.e. all the books/samples on one show up in the other? Or do you have to do something to make them sync up? Or maybe the question should be is it possible to make them sync up. Seems like something Amazon would've figured out.


Kindle for PC will sync up exactly the same as two Kindles will - except K for PC doesn't support collections yet. Anything you've already bought from Amazon will be in the archived items on K for PC as normal for you to download and if you do a sync they will open at the last page read etc. Samples can't be synced and won't appear in your archived items - it will only be on the device you download it to, whether that's your Kindle or K for PC.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Kindle for PC will sync up exactly the same as two Kindles will - except K for PC doesn't support collections yet. Anything you've already bought from Amazon will be in the archived items on K for PC as normal for you to download and if you do a sync they will open at the last page read etc. Samples can't be synced and won't appear in your archived items - it will only be on the device you download it to, whether that's your Kindle or K for PC.


Thanks.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> You probably know this, but if you have an iPhone, iPod, iPad, Android Phone, or Blackberry, there is a Kindle application available so that you can read on those devices:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_85915291_21?ie=UTF8&docId=1000493771&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=1WMQF4RNHXFX3QNAEPWY&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1269257962&pf_rd_i=1268192011


Fantastic! I'll look out for that when I upgrade my phone.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Just downloaded Kindle for PC, and a couple of samples to see how it works.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

SarahBarnard said:


> Fantastic! I'll look out for that when I upgrade my phone.


Just so you will know, I have the kindle app for android on my Sprint EVO (4.3inch screen) and it is quite usable.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I used my app for the PC while saving for my K2 last winter.  Not bad to read on at all.  Then I got my K2i and in July I got the Droid app.  I actually really like the Droid app and use it a lot more than I thought I would.  I just have to remember to sync with the Wispernet on when I am done on the K2i if I plan on reading on the Droid later.  Say in line at the store, or for a quick break at work.


----------



## poonjahb (Sep 27, 2010)

General question for anyone that has used this app... If I send a .mobi file to the free.kindle.com address associated with my account will the file show up in the PC reader as well as my Kindle, so I can sync my place in it while reading between devices?


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I too have the Kindle for PC app on my desktop as well as my laptop.  I used them more before I bought my Kindle but I still use them off and on.  I prefer the Kindle though.


----------

